# Topwaters Lighting It Up



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

As predicted February is starting off hot with wade fishermen hitting the Trout hard on topwater and suspending baits. Capt. James Cunningham noted "we counted more than a dozen Trout over 28" cruising a flat on the last day of duck season and decided to check this area first stop with guests of Bryan S. Conditions were nasty with heavy overcast and misting rain and winds from the north. On our first stop we probably caught and released 50 Trout". And, so it goes with abnormally warm temperatures settling over the area and we are expected to rise in the mid-80's later this week. That's got everything kicked into high gear and we already know that the big schools of mixed Redfish and Black Drum are working the back lakes. Airboat Redfishing trips are in "prime time".

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

